# Plattfische vor Rügen?



## GridtII (17. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
wir fahren Ende September wieder mal nach Rügen (genauer nach Glowe). Unser Plan ist vom Boot aus auf Dorsch zu angeln. Aber nicht nur, sondern die Platten interessieren uns auch.
Jetzt kommt das Problem: Welcher Köder? Wattwürmer und Co. gibt es da wegen des geringen Salzgehaltes wohl nicht mehr. Kann man Tobis irgendwo bekommen? Wie ist es mit Heringsfetzen? Oder geht der ganz normale Tauwurm?
Wäre nett, wenn erfahrene Rüganer uns Auskunft geben könnten.
Gruß
GridtII


----------



## Mecki (17. September 2008)

*AW: Plattfische vor Rügen?*

Hallo GridtII,
ich bin zwar kein Rüganer aber Stralsunder. Glowe ist unter anderem ein Brandungsrevier von mir. Eine gute Stelle ist durch Glowe durch, am ersten Parkplatz zum Wasser und dann ca.100m rechts. Da ist eine gute Stelle zum Angeln von Land aus. Platte angel ich in Mukran. Mukran Richtung Binz auf den zweiten Parkplatz ( vor der Gaststätte ) Am Strand geht ein Rohr ins Wasser. Dort ist eine gute Stelle zum angeln auf Platte. Oder durch Juliusruh durch am Steilufer. Geangelt wird von Land aus mit Wattwurm und Co. oder Heringsfetzen. Würmer bekommt Ihr im Angelladen. 
Wäre toll, wenn Ihr uns Eure Fangergebnisse mitteilen würdet.

Na dann Petri Heil 
Mecki


----------



## GridtII (18. September 2008)

*AW: Plattfische vor Rügen?*

Hallo Mecki,
erstmal vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort. Heringe werden wir möglicherweise ja noch fangen, aber wo gibt es einen Angelladen? In Glowe hab ich nur einen Laden gefunden, der Angezeug verkauft. Das ist aber mehr so ein gut sortierter Baumarkt.
Hast du vielleicht noch einen Tip, wo man Sandaale bekommen kann?
Einen Bericht mach ich. Ich hab auch einen von unserer Tour im Frühjahr, hab aber Probleme den einzustellen. Ist wohl wegen der Bilder zu groß. Mal sehen, ob ich das noch klären kann.

Gruß
GridtII


----------



## Tomasz (18. September 2008)

*AW: Plattfische vor Rügen?*

Zu Angelgeschäften in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern habe ich diese Seite:

http://www.mvweb.de/angeln/bedarf.html

Der hier an zweiter Stelle aufgeführte Laden in Altenkichen liegt sicher am nächsten zu Glowe. 
In Sassnitz soll es aber auch einen Laden geben, der Köder anbietet:

Sporthaus Leitner, Seestr. 48, Sassnitz, Tel.: 038392-2 28 69

Sandaale bekommst Du vielleicht beim Fischer z.B in Sassnitz.

Wir waren übrigens im Mai bei Dranske im Wieker Bodden baden. Der Bodden ist auf dieser Seite sehr flach und der Boden war voll mit Seeringelwürmern. Ist jetzt aber vielleicht etwas zu kalt um da rein zugehen:g.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## GridtII (18. September 2008)

*AW: Plattfische vor Rügen?*

Hallo Tomasz,
danke für die Info. An den Laden in Altenkirchen hab ich nicht mehr gedacht. Das war ein guter Tip.
Der Wieker Bodden ist ja nicht so weit weg. Allerdings würde ich doch eine Wathose anstatt Badehose anziehen. Aber wie fängt man die Seeringler? Mit der Senke? Hab ich noch nie versucht. Hat da jemand einen Tip?
Gruß
GridtII


----------



## Tomasz (18. September 2008)

*AW: Plattfische vor Rügen?*

Ich habe die Seeringelwürmer zwar nicht gezielt gefangen, aber die steckten im Bodden alle ihre Köpfe raus und konnten dann mit der Hand einfach abgesammelt werden. Das Wasser ist dort etwa knietief. 
Wenn Du da mit "schwerem Gerät" auf die Würmer anrücken willst, erkundige Dich vorher ob es da nicht für den Wieker Bodden irgendwelche Schutzbestimmungen gibt. Davon habe ich keine Ahnung, glaube aber das es da rund um Rügen so einige Einschränkungen gibt.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## GridtII (19. September 2008)

*AW: Plattfische vor Rügen?*

Hi Tomasz,
na gut, dann lass ich mein Grundschleppnetz zu Hause .
Bin schon echt heiß! Endlich mal wieder eine Woche nur angeln, gut und viel essen und trinken und Spaß haben.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall anschließend berichten.
Gruß
GridtII


----------

